# Question on saddle/endurance all purpose



## furryfriendshelter (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought an old treeless Sporthorse general purpose saddle and have been riding in it. It is very comfortable but I hate the stirrups- I want something more substantial and solid than the cheap flimsy plastic. I went to sporthorse saddler wher I assume it came from along time ago but they don't have it there or show it- only English looking saddles. Any suggestions on where to get better stirrups ? Also any comments on this saddle good and bad I would like to know if its been reputable type saddle.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok I know nothing about treeless saddles but why can't you just put regular english stirrups on them? Or the EZ ride stirrups? All the treeless saddles I've seen in pictures use english leathers.


----------



## furryfriendshelter (Dec 1, 2010)

*Bob Marshell*

I just realized it was a Bob Marshell-  I will now how to research what I have and I will get a btter stirrup-


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You should be able to put EZ ride stirrups on that. They make them to fit english and western saddles. EZ ride stirrups are what most endurance folks use or a brand just like it. I'm saving up for some in the near future. Everyone I know that has them loves them.

E-Z Ride Stirrups | High Quality Horse Riding Stirrups | EasyCare Inc.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My EZ rides are ok, I don't like the pad on them though, it made it a little harder to get my foot out of the stirrup. I've been dragged before and I don't want another experience. Other than that they are pretty comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

